# Update of TUG Advice board



## Bill4728 (Mar 14, 2008)

I sure like the lay out of the TUG advice board.  

Whoever is responsible thanks!  

Now on to some small things to still fix:


			
				tug advice page said:
			
		

> Still need help with:
> Peppertree Timeshare Program
> Embassy's Suites Timeshare Program
> Sunterra Points Program(s)
> ...


IMHO, I'd drop this whole thing. Peppertree and Embassy are dead so there will no help with them. Sunterra is already there. 

What might be nice is to put a thing which said " please advise TUG of anything needing changes to this page at our BBS "About TUG" board

Also there are two links to articles (written over 10 years ago) of two TS with the same name "World Wide" I believe one is now Bluegreen and the other is no more.

Thanks again for the new layout.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 14, 2008)

good feedback...ill make those changes next time I update the page.


----------



## Bill4728 (Mar 14, 2008)

Brian, 

Just one last thing.

Could we standardize the names of the articles.  Some start with the author name and some with the articles name.  

I like "Timeshare advice - Bill4728 "


----------

